# [solved] gentoo on MSI S270 Turion MT-30

## MaDxRaY

Hi,

inspired by Basile I accept the challenge and bought an AMD 64 Turion based book with ATI chipset and shared graphic device.

I started to install with Gentoo Live-CD 2005.0 and everything went fine (beside some fooling with the different arch related isos).

Also X was running...then I start playing with the hardware acceleration (fglrx).

My hardware configuration:

MSI S270 Barebook

ATI radeon Xpress 200 chipset (ATI RS480 + ATi SB400)

AMD Turion MT-30

1024 GB RAM

80 GB HDD

8 cell accu

WLAN INPROCOMM IPN 2220

Things tested and working:

NIC - realtek 8139c

WLAN -> use last stable ndiswrapper, 1.2 ebuild fails to load and froze system while unload

ati-drivers-8.16.20 -> just 2D acceleration, no errors prompted and perfect resolution (1280x800)

usb -plug'n'play

sound -> just headphone, maybe second output device for internal speakers?

Things to test:

Cardreader

Firewire

Things failed:

ati hardware acceleration, don't know how to activate it, 

```
opengl-update ati
```

 has no effect at all.

Configuration:

gentoo-sources-2.6.13

ati-drivers-8.16.20

ati-drivers-extra-8.16.20

Xorg-X11-6.8.2-r2

ndiswrapper: DRIVER_VERSION=1.3rc1 UTILS_VERSION=1.2

->neti2220X64.inf

kernel-config & xorg.conf (sorry,30 days limited, i'll move it to free webspace)

NEWS:

I found a report about using fglrx under SuSE. SuSE is using 2.6.11* Kernel, the reason for lessier problems with ati-drivers. Every version beside 8.16.20 failed on gentoo-sources-2.6.12.* with "no devices detected" error or blank screen and no errors or frozen system, also with error free /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

almost continued

----------

## darkgamorck

So do you have X working with the fglrx drivers or just the standard xorg drivers?  Inquiring minds want to know... If it's the former could you provide as much detail as possible?  I have a very similar configuration and I have been unable to get X working with the fglrx drivers on the laptop.

----------

## cazort

ATI hardware acceleration not working?  It could be that the driver is working but you have something silly in a configuration file that you missed.  I missed the "Mode 0666" entry and it took me forever to figure out.

In xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

...

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection
```

```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```

And it'll say "direct rendering: Yes".

Hmm...will your card work with the "generica" Radeon driver (like mine)?  Have you tested that?  Then you could switch to the better one... (I don't know if they're backwards compatible though...are they?)

----------

## anz

Dear MaDxRaY,

thanks four your information!

I have a MSI Megabook S270 with a sempron 3000+

darkgamorck has posted a link to driver for the ATI 200M:

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27

I 've downloaded the newest one (ati-driver-installer***.run), started the script, and now I can use the fglrx modules.

After running the script, I had to reconfigure the xorg.conf, because it lost the monitor settings ...

A stupid question:

you can use WLAN? How to activate it - (therefore you press the "WLAN button" in WinXP)? 

For more infos about the posting of darkgamorck - here the link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-363295-highlight-turion+ati.html

Greetings - anz

----------

## MaDxRaY

 *cazort wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm...will your card work with the "generica" Radeon driver (like mine)?  Have you tested that?  Then you could switch to the better one... (I don't know if they're backwards compatible though...are they?)

 

I think it realy depends on the fglrx module because the chipset is only supported by the latest drivers. But as long as I could use the correct resolution (1280x800) I won't miss 3D so much.

----------

## MaDxRaY

Thank you to for collecting and posting more information related to this topic. Of course there are other topics related to this (graphics) chipset but I think the configs of the notebooks differ and so MSI has also rebranded alot of components.

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I 've downloaded the newest one (ati-driver-installer***.run), started the script, and now I can use the fglrx modules.
> 
> After running the script, I had to reconfigure the xorg.conf, because it lost the monitor settings ...
> ...

 

And you have got really hardware 3D acceleration? What does fglrxinfo / glxinfo say? 

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A stupid question:
> 
> you can use WLAN? How to activate it - (therefore you press the "WLAN button" in WinXP)?
> ...

 

Ok, WLAN is a little bit tricky: To activate WLAN just press the WLAN button till the blue light is lit (don't realy know how often). Ndiswrapper looks like working fine, dmesg and lspci is ok but my system froze while trying to solve dhcp. I'll give the linuxant driverloader a try, maybe it's more stable.

There are several guys fighting with the same problem, I think the solution is not so far.

----------

## darkgamorck

 *anz wrote:*   

> Dear MaDxRaY,
> 
> darkgamorck has posted a link to driver for the ATI 200M:
> 
> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27

 

Yeah actually the absolute brand new driver released last week or the week before from ATI supports the 200M video chipset just fine now.  I'm running 2.6.13-rc5 with the latest ATI drivers with no issues on my turion laptop.  I'm still trying to get suspend2 working though.... not much luck there but I've gotten some new ideas after crawling through their mailing lists that I'll try later on today with the newly released 2.6.13 kernel.

Jay

----------

## anz

Hello again,

here another link to a linux installation (SuSE) on the S270

(its written in german):

http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Bodo.von.der.Heiden/msi_s270.htm

The problem round the clock (it's running too fast) are described there - a "noapictimer" solved this. Here the grub.conf entry:

```
title=Gentoo 2.6.16-r9

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev video=vesafb:1024x768-16 noapictimer

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9
```

After booting the clock shows wrong time (some time in the future). Therefore I have written a very small perl script which uses the Net::Ping CPAN module and executes ntpdate. To get the CPAN module just type in

emerge net-ping (I love emerging)

If you cannot find ntpdate, emerge ntpd.

Here the listing:

```
use Net::Ping;

$host = 'IP-Address_or_name_of_a_timeserver';

 $p = Net::Ping->new();

 if ($p->ping($host))

 {

  print "could get $host!\n";

  system "ntpdate $host";

 }

 $p->close();
```

When found out how, I will put this script in the boot up routine

<ad ATI Radeon 200M>

the "radeontool" is not working - it leads to an error message:

"Radeon control memory not found"

Dear MaDxRaY, here is the output of the fglxinfo:

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS 200M Series SW TCL Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5272 (X4.3.0-8.16.20)

```

and here the glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS 200M Series SW TCL Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5272 (X4.3.0-8.16.20)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None
```

fgl_glxgears ist working with 128fps (without any optimation).

I have downloaded and executed following ati driver installer:

ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run

and use 

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

<ACPI>

Another problem (as Basile described) ist the wired ACPI - under kde no battery icon appears,

under kde-control-center->power control -> Laptop Battery the system writes out:

"Your computer seems to have a particular ACPI installation. ACPI was probably enabled, but not some of the sub-options were not - you need to enable at least 'AC Adaptor' and 'Control Method Battery' ..."

But ACPI and all sub-options are compiled (as module). May be I've to compile them in the kernel (not as module) ...

Update:

aaah - I am an idiot - an lsmod shows, that the modules "ac" and "battery" are not loaded!

After a 

```
modprobe ac

modprobe battery
```

I could ssee the battery status with a

```
more /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
```

<Sound>

only through the headphone output

<WLAN button>

hmm - I pressed it (many, many times) and got no blue light on the WLAN symbol. I will check it with some tools f.e. xbindkeys

... seems to be a long way ...  :Wink: 

Greetings - anz

----------

## MaDxRaY

 *anz wrote:*   

> Hello again,
> 
> here another link to a linux installation (SuSE) on the S270
> 
> (its written in german): 

  I mentioned above  :Wink: 

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The problem round the clock (it's running too fast) are described there - a "noapictimer" solved this. Here the grub.conf entry:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I completly disabled apic and the clock got it's right ticks and tocks.

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> here is the output of the fglxinfo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hey hey nice, but why is my book using mesa with same X11 and driver version?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Opengl-update didn't show any success. I 'll try the ati*.bin maybe the ebuild is defect.

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <ACPI>
> 
> Another problem (as Basile described) ist the wired ACPI - under kde no battery icon appears,
> ...

 

yepp, I was surprised to read this because i have most things in the kernel...don't like modules if they aren't a must.

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <WLAN button>
> 
> hmm - I pressed it (many, many times) and got no blue light on the WLAN symbol. I will check it with some tools f.e. xbindkeys
> ...

 

mhh...you've got a windows on this book? try to activate wlan under it and boot  the real OS  :Wink: . I've no problem with the wlan button and didn't activate or install extra stuff.

----------

## anz

Wow, my compi has a RT2500 wlan,

so I "emerged" the rt2500 ebuild (!!! it's masked !!!).

This works only without smp - so I added following line to the .config:

```
CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y
```

and compilation worked...

I found this hint at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365390-highlight-smp+rt2500.html

modprobe rt2500 

worked, BUT when I tried a

ifconfig ra0 up

the system is frozen - the wlan icon glews blue - and I can only press the off button.

This is discussed here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-369089-highlight-rt2500.html

... bang ...

hmm, I will try the ndiswrapper with the winXP driver.

There is a very fine tool for wlan buttons from croessner, who also wrote an ebuild for.

I will try it - after I 've a working wlan ...

Here the link:

http://www.roessner-net.com/wlan_button/

<WLAN update>

I 've tested the ndiswrapper with the windows driver (rt2500.inf & rt2500.sys) and ended in the same freezing frustated result:

the only things you can do are:

.) pressing the wlan button which leads to the blue glowing button,

.) press the on/off button to restart

everything is dead - I 've emerged the ndiswrappe with the debug option - the programme has no chance to generate some output to the console ...

I think the SMP-option in the kernel causes the crashes.

Here the result of 

uname -a

 *Quote:*   

> Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP i686 Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
> 

 

----------

## anz

I gambled arround with the kernel settings (deactivating the SMP) and genkernel crashed with a "funny" error:

"srewed clock"

Wow - nice output  :Wink: 

```
To get a working genkernel (genkernel --menuconfig all), I had to put noapic to the grub option:

title=Gentoo 2.6.16-r9 getting crazy

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev video=vesafb:1024x768-16 noapic

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9
```

<SWSUSP2>

I can patch the kernel as described in

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

but compiling crashes ...

... may be the patch for the 2.6 kernel works only with the vanilla sources?

I 've downloaded

software-suspend-2.1.9.9-for-2.6.12.tar.bz2

from

http://suspend2.net/downloads/all/

UPDATE SWSUSP2

suprise, surprise - there still exists a kernel ebuild WITH swsusp2 support! Thanks alot for doing that!!!

BUT: after installing (as described later) and hibernating, the system does not recognize the swap partition any more! 

The error messages during booting:

```
Unable to find swap-space signature

swapon: /dev/<swap-partition>: Invalid argument
```

... any hints?

Then I have to

```
mkswapon /dev/<swap-partition>

swapon /dev/<swap-partition>
```

Installation:

(1) emerge suspend2-sources

This will emerge following packages:

sys-power/hibernate-script

sys-apps/suspend2-userui

sys-kernel/suspend2

It will extract the kernel in /usr/src/linux-2.6.xx-suspend2-xx/

(2) link to the new kernel

cd /usr/src/

ln -s linux linux-2.6.xx-suspend2-xx

I linked my old kernel f.e.

ln -s linux_gentoo_sources linux-2.6.xx-gentoo-xx

(sure is sure)

(3) compile the new kernel

I am very lazy - so I use genkernel:

cd /usr/src/linux/

genkernel --menuconfig all

(4) emerge all extended kernel packages

f.e. emerge pcmcia-cs

 (5) change the grub.conf

... this worked!

I had to run the ati driver installer and fglrxconfig again, to get the fglrx module running.

----------

## anz

Hello again,

the radeontools-1.5-r2 works with the ATI 200M!!!!

Attention: this version ist still masked, to install do an:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =radeontool-1.5-r2
```

(or ~amd64 for turion?).

----------

## MaDxRaY

Hi,

Because of not working 3D with the ati-drivers-8.16.20.ebuild, I tried the the ati-driver-8.16.20 directly from ATI but during installation the following error occured and "fglrx" module was not build.

```

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2182: warning: implicit declaration of funtion 'unregister_ioctl32_conversion'

make[2]: *** firegl_public.o Error1

```

Unfortunately I have to learn for my examinations and not so much spare time I would need to build every stuff and complete this guide or seek a solution for the above problem immediately.

Just a few questions:

You have a 64bit system running?

Do you use kernel 2.6.13?

What are the features of the radeontool? I was born with NVIDIA  :Wink:  but heared that all aditional stuff of ATI should be risky for system stability.

You know the portage/package.keyword file?

LG

----------

## anz

Dear MaDxRaY,

hmm - may be the 64bit - the sempron is running as K7 in my .config   :Crying or Very sad: 

here the steps, that made the graphic card of my laptop working with the fireglide module:

(1) download the newest ATI Driver Installer, f.e.:

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run

or 

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894 -> Drivers and Software -> Linux Drivers and Software -> Motherboards with ATI Graphics (choose wether Linux x86 or Linux x86_64)

(2) emerge the latest (stabile) ati-drivers ebuilds

(3) execute the ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-i386.run as root

(4) reboot

(5) you may have to start fglxconfig

... I hope, this will work ...

The radentool is a little useful tool f.e. to turn off the screen, or power on/off the backlight.

You may use it for software suspend (to switch off/on the X server without troubles).

----------

## MaDxRaY

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...may be the 64bit - the sempron is running as K7 in my .config   

 

of course, sorry I'm scatterbrained.

So, *.run based ati-driver works now, thanks to this nice howto. Opengl-update shows ati but still no hardware acceleration available, I resign ...until next month  :Wink: 

Driverloader also didn't work with integrated wlan-interface and ndiswrapper has a bugreport on this topic.

----------

## anz

Dear MaDxRay,

thanks for the link to the installation guide for fglrx (under 64bit) ...

... so I learned mutch about the "where and how" of the driver!!!

Stupid question: is fglrx loaded (lsmod)? 

The situation on my laptop: an installation of the *.run without emerging the ati-drivers.ebuild leads to a running X-server WITHOUT loaded fglrx module (fgl_glxgears is not running). So I first emerged the ebuild and than installed the *.run ... sounds like voodoo ... but after rebooting, fglrx module is loaded after starting the X-server and fgl_glxgears works.

I hope you will get run the hardware acceleration!

 *Quote:*   

> Do you use kernel 2.6.13?

 

Yes, after I "killed" my 2.6.12-r11 kernel with the swsusp2 patches I had nothing to loose, so I tried it - and its working well. The clock bug is also present - I did not tested the rt2500 or ndiswrapper yet.

 *Quote:*   

> You know the portage/package.keyword file?

 

Yupp - there is a gooood posting from Dlareh how to use it in combination with /etc/portage/package.unmask:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-373048-highlight-portage+keyword.html

... but in most cases I am too lazy to do f.e.

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sourdces-2.6.13" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sourdces-2.6.13" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

... but I promise to do that in future ... I promise I will ...

Greetings,

anz

----------

## MaDxRaY

Good morning,

since I solved the compile problem during installation of the ati*.run the fglrx module was found and installed correctly (btw: if not, modprobe and adding it to modules.autoload isn't that problem  :Smile:  ) so I didn't see the reason for this behavior. Even Opengl-update seems to work correct, it shows ATI as installed and used. Perhaps, removing of mesa could solve this, but without time it's bad to tuch the running system and perhaps ATI distribute a solution or improve the drivers.

----------

## anz

Hello again,

I 've got wlan working now. The laptop has a rt2500 - the linux driver does not work with the sempron 3000+.

So I tried the ndiswrapper. This worked, but I could not activate the wlan controller with the button.

But whenever I pressed the button, dmesg noticed the "unknown keycode". So I put this in the

/etc/conf.d/local.start:

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup ( use 1>&2 to hide output)

/usr/bin/setkeycodes e076 184

/usr/bin/setkeycodes e079 185
```

... and after loading the windows driver (rt2500.inf & rt2500.sys) with ndiswrapper -i rt2500.inf

and a modprobe ndiswrapper, wlan works.

I will try to find the posting with the keycode hint ... thanks alot to the unknown   :Wink: 

Some detail to the notebook: you can buy it as "Medion MD96100" (I 've bought it in an Austrian Coffee shop)

----------

## anz

Hello,

(a very quick overview)

to get the button keys and function keys working, I use xbindkeys.

Therefore you have to create (or edit) the file .xbindkeysrc in your home directory.

I have added following actions to the file:

```

# email button

"thunderbird"

m:0x0 + c:236

# www button

"firefox"

m:0x0 + c:178

# Fn+F7

"amixer sset Master 1-"

m:0x0 + c:174

# Fn+F8

"amixer sset Master 1+"

m:0x0 + c:176

# Fn+F9

"amixer sset Master toggle"

m:0x0 + c:160

```

To get a key code, use 

 *Quote:*   

> xbindkeys -k

 

You also have to put a small script into 

/home/<your homedirectory>/.kde/Autostart:

(I called it start_xbindkeys.sh)

```
#!/bin/bash

xbindkeys
```

( Do not forget the #!/bin/bash )

... after restarting kde, the buttons should work ...

Greetings - anz

----------

## anz

Hello,

I don't like some standard settings in the hal configs, so I had put following lines to some hal related files:

I hate that in many cases ( f.e. after mounting a CD/DVD with k3b) I cannot unmount the CD/DVD.

The only thing I can do is, to do a "eject /media/cdrecorder" as root.

After adding following line in

/usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi

```
<merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge>
```

you can unmount the CD/DVD device (in most cases).

Where to add?

at the mount definitions - mine section:

```
  <device>

    <match key="info.udi" string="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer">

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_root" type="string">/media</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.use_managed_keyword" type="bool">true</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.managed_keyword.primary" type="string">managed</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.managed_keyword.secondary" type="string">kudzu</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.noauto" type="bool">true</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.pamconsole" type="bool">false</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.user" type="bool">true</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge>

      <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.exec" type="bool">true</merge>

    </match>

  </device>
```

I also hate the automatically mounting of the boot partition. To disable this, you only have to add the following lines to

/etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml

```
    <!-- example - don't mount /boot -->

    <ivm:Match name="hal.block.device" value="/dev/hda1">

    <ivm:Option name="mount" value="false" />

    </ivm:Match>

```

hda1 is the booting partition - you can do this with all partitions you do not want to be mounted after booting.

... may be, this will be a very little help for you ...

----------

## MaDxRaY

Hi,

it seems that the sound problem of tha ati chipset ALC655 rev0  is nearly solved. More information on alsa-develop-list. It's getting better and better for this nice book.

----------

## anz

Hello,

swsusp2 is working (only from the console - not with Xorg/kde)!

I use initramfs, so I have to edit the linuxrc

(thanks to SKBo!):

add 

```
echo > /proc/software_suspend/do_resume
```

to the file /usr/share/genkernel/generic/linuxrc AFTER the mount lines:

```
# Copyright 2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the GPL

. /etc/initrd.defaults

. /etc/initrd.scripts

splash() {

        return 0

}

[ -e /etc/initrd.splash ] && . /etc/initrd.splash

# Clean input/output

exec >${CONSOLE} <${CONSOLE} 2>&1

if [ "$$" != '1' ]

then

        echo '/linuxrc has to be run as the init process as the one'

        echo 'with a PID of 1. Try adding init="/linuxrc" to the'

        echo 'kernel command line or running "exec /linuxrc".'

        exit 1

fi

mount -o remount,rw /

mount -t proc proc /proc

# here it comes: the SoftwareSupsend2 line

echo > /proc/software_suspend/do_resume

(...) 
```

After that, you have to generate a new initramfs file with:

```
genkernel initrd
```

I also created an extra swap file for software suspend (thanks to tuxlover):

Comment out following two lines int the file /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf:

```
FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

VerifyFilewriterResume2
```

Create the suspend file:

```
hibernate --no-suspend
```

... this takes a little bit - time for a cup of coffee ...

After that, the generated "file name" will be written out - in my case /dev/hda3:0x6800

(this address is written in /proc/software_suspend/resume2)

------snap update start -----

after updating to kernel 2.6.16-suspend2-r4 the file moved from /proc/software_suspend/resume2

to /proc/suspend2/resume2

------snap update end  -----

Now you have to append "resume2=file:/dev/hda3:0x6800" to the kernel parameter in your grub.conf or lilo.conf

... hibernate from the konsole - wow, it's working!

... hibernate from kde - the system is rebooting, but kde freezes (although radeontools and vbetool are activated in hibernate.conf)

Here the links, where I have the infos from:

Software Suspend HOWTO: http://suspend2.epfl.ch/HOWTO-2.html

generating a swap file for swsusp2: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-170548-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-300.html

initramfs - editing the linuxrc: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-364162-highlight-initramfs+swsusp2.html

Thanks to all - thank you, thank you, thank you!

----------

## anz

Hello again,

a very big thanks to MaDxRaY for the link - so I got sound with the speaker working.

You have to enable the "Debug" option in the kernel (under  Device Drivers->Sound->Advanced Linux Sound Architecture).

For example:

```
<M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

<M>   Sequencer support           

< >     Sequencer dummy client  

<M>   OSS Mixer API                 

<M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[ ]   OSS Sequencer API               

< >   RTC Timer support              

[ ]   Verbose printk                      

[*]   Debug                                 

[*]     Debug memory                  

[ ]     Debug detection                  

Generic devices  --->                   

ISA devices  --->                         

PCI devices  --->                         

USB devices  --->                        

PCMCIA devices  --->
```

PCI devices:

```
< > ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller

<M> ATI IXP AC97 Controller 

<M> ATI IXP Modem              

< > Aureal Advantage   

...   
```

After compiling and rebooting, just type in

```
echo 7a 2090 > /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs
```

and the speaker are working ...

... but be warned: the quality of that thinks called speaker is @#!*   :Crying or Very sad: 

... may be, the ALSA developer heard something coming out of that speaker and disabled them as feature ...

For further information:

linux on s270: http://tuxmobil.org/msi.html

a very good site about linux over that laptop: http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/Bodo.von.der.Heiden/msi_s270.htm

cU

----------

## notz

anyone out there how runs kernel >= 2.6.13 (amd64) with this laptop wihtout usb problems ?

i only can use usb with kernel option "irqpoll". other kernel options like acpi=off,noapic, pci=routeirq don't help out.

```

irq 11: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Call Trace: <IRQ> <ffffffff8015e330>{__report_bad_irq+48} <ffffffff8015e55e>{note_interrupt+462}

       <ffffffff8015dec3>{__do_IRQ+147} <ffffffff80110e5f>{do_IRQ+47}

       <ffffffff8010eeca>{ret_from_intr+0} <ffffffff8024e5d8>{i8042_interrupt+88}

       <ffffffff8015ddfc>{handle_IRQ_event+44} <ffffffff8015deaa>{__do_IRQ+122}

       <ffffffff80110e5f>{do_IRQ+47} <ffffffff8010eeca>{ret_from_intr+0}

        <EOI> <ffffffff80113df0>{startup_8259A_irq+0} <ffffffff8015e137>{setup_irq+183}

       <ffffffff8024e580>{i8042_interrupt+0} <ffffffff8015e2bb>{request_irq+155}

       <ffffffff8024e815>{i8042_open+85} <ffffffff802a0d56>{atkbd_connect+118}

       <ffffffff8024dd97>{serio_open+23} <ffffffff802a0dae>{atkbd_connect+206}

       <ffffffff8024cb5f>{serio_connect_driver+63} <ffffffff802513cf>{driver_probe_device+79}

       <ffffffff80251518>{__driver_attach+72} <ffffffff802514d0>{__driver_attach+0}

       <ffffffff80250909>{bus_for_each_dev+73} <ffffffff80250e58>{bus_add_driver+136}

       <ffffffff8025198a>{driver_register+58} <ffffffff8024d603>{serio_thread+243}

       <ffffffff801459d0>{autoremove_wake_function+0} <ffffffff801459d0>{autoremove_wake_function+0}

       <ffffffff8024d510>{serio_thread+0} <ffffffff80145277>{kthread+247}

       <ffffffff8010f436>{child_rip+8} <ffffffff801452c0>{keventd_create_kthread+0}

       <ffffffff80145180>{kthread+0} <ffffffff8010f42e>{child_rip+0}

handlers:

[<ffffffff8028f940>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x50)

Disabling IRQ #11

```

```

cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:   12168596          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        461          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:      36853          XT-PIC  eth0

  6:          0          XT-PIC  yenta

  7:      19125          XT-PIC  ohci1394

  9:         94          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:       2682          XT-PIC  ATI IXP, ATI IXP Modem

 11:      99915          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, ohci_hcd:usb3, yenta

 12:       1496          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:     103497          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         57          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:       1597

LOC:          0

ERR:         23

MIS:          0

```

pherhaps anyone can post his kernel config. 

i have tried (gentoo-2.6.13 & acid-2.6.14-rc4).

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Since this is mainly about hardware support and kernel drivers/options I'm moving it to here.

----------

## anz

Hello,

I updated alsa driver to alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc2, got a lot troubles after emerging, because of inserting modules errors.

But after a hard time seeking for the modules to erase - everything is working again - AND the speaker are working!

I use 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 and take the alsa drivers as module.

Here a link to a posting abount the alsa driver installing/updating problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-390095-highlight-s270.html

How did it get working:

I deleted following modules:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

# my computer has a atiixp sound device:

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/kernel/sound/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko

/alsa-driver/pci/snd-atiixp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac-97-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko
```

After that just try:

```
emerge unmerge alsa-lib alsa-headers alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-oss

emerge alsa-lib alsa-headers alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-oss
```

Speaker:

```
more /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs | grep 7a
```

showed me

```
0:7a = 2090
```

which means, that the speakers a turned on

(no echo 7a 2090 > /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0+regs is neccesary)

Do the speaker also work on your s270 laptops?

----------

## MaDxRaY

I use Alsa delivered by the kernel (today 2.6.13-gentoo-r3) without any problems since the last versions. The internal speakers are working and the headphone jack is also louder as in the beginning. I marked my post solved, because I didn't miss a thing on my notebook, everything I need works now. (WLAN,LAN,SOUND,GFX,XKeys,economy mode, usb, hald+ivman+dbus, etc). I'll write a summary here at the next opportunity.

----------

## anz

Hello MaDxRaY,

 *Quote:*   

> I use Alsa delivered by the kernel (today 2.6.13-gentoo-r3) without any problems since the last versions. The internal speakers are working ...

 

grmpf - why I idiot use not the kernel alsa drivers ... 

 *Quote:*   

> I marked my post solved, because I didn't miss a thing on my notebook

 

Yes - it looks good around linux and the computer. I still have not tried out the modem. cpufrequed works without troubles, sw suspend2 works (for me kde crashes after rehibernating).

 *Quote:*   

> I'll write a summary here at the next opportunity.

 

If you 'll need some help - I 'll try to help (s270 with sempron).

Greetings

----------

## MaDxRaY

 *anz wrote:*   

> Hello MaDxRaY,
> 
> grmpf - why I idiot use not the kernel alsa drivers ... 

 

Because they didn't work before?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I still have not tried out the modem. cpufrequed works without troubles, sw suspend2 works (for me kde crashes after rehibernating).

 

Ohh sorry. This  things I forgot because I wasn't focused on it.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you 'll need some help - I 'll try to help (s270 with sempron).

 

that would be great. But I think we could/should post this in gentoo wiki (better to edit, better co work)

have a nice day

----------

## PsychoPat

Hi,

I am planning to buy this laptop and I wanted to know what are the supported WLAN modes with ndiswrapper and the WinXP driver ? 

Monitor?  AP?

Any chance to have WPA working ?

Thanks.

----------

## MaDxRaY

 *PsychoPat wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to buy this laptop and I wanted to know what are the supported WLAN modes with ndiswrapper and the WinXP driver ? 
> 
> Monitor?  AP?

 

Refering to

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/FAQ#Is_master_mode_supported.3F

there is no chance to get special modes working. Some one with other expericences? Also, I thought about changing the wlan-device to atheros.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Any chance to have WPA working ?

 

I use wpa_supplicant. There are some trouble[/quote]s with handshake but I didn't know if they depend on my vpnc or wpa.

----------

## PsychoPat

I read on this site: https://kodeaffe.de/node/163 (found on Tuxmobil) that the INPROCOMM chipset is working with rt2x00 drivers (http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com) ! 

Anyone else here can confirm they succeed having those drivers working with gentoo?

That would be great!

Thanks.

----------

## MaDxRaY

Hi,

today I tried to use the rt2500 -drivers without success but when I was searching on the MSI-Page for the MS-6855 device (the Wlan-nic is named in lspci) I found some Windows-drivers containing rt2500.inf  :Wink:  . So I'll try a little bit more, also motivated by disfunction of prior solution via ndiswrapper (maybe it's just new wpa_supplicant package, but I wasn't able to connect to any accesspoint today nor get an IP-Address).

I'll will post my results as fast as possible.

----------

## anz

Hello MaDxRaY,

Hello PsychoPat,

after upgrading to a newer kernel (2.6.13-suspend2-r4) I tried the seamonkey drivers for wlan - my system crashed again. So I'm still using the ndiswrapper with a rt2500.inf (win98 version) which works great. 

I use the wpa_supplicant-0.3.9-r1 because of the WPA key.

But: the range of the wpa antenna is low.

Dear PsychoPat,

I have the "weak" version of the S270 (with the Sempron processor) - which is for me fast enough.

cpufrequed is working well (with battery, the computer works with 800MHz).

For a working X-server with fireglide, I use the ati-driver found at https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894.

choose "Drivers & Software" -> Linux Drivers and Software -> 

for Turion: Linux x86_64: Notebooks with ATI Graphics

for Sempron: Linux x86: Notebooks with ATI Graphics

A short howto is on the first page of this posting.

Sound through speaker is working since media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc2

I hope I could help you a little bit.

----------

## carmen

has anyone gotten the VGA port to work right? with the stock settings it says "Failed to detect secondary monitor" but theres a cutoff clone of the internal screen showing anyways. adding modelines or serverlayout/desktoplayout/monitorlayout ends up screwing up the internal displays resolution (usually revers to 1024 or 640) and then the second screen displays this weird distorted stripes thing which moves around with the mouse. i think the ati-drivers are just screwed...

----------

## MaDxRaY

Hi, I tried the vga port just with the ati-drivers and they did the same like ever when you try to open a second session (kmenu -> switch user -> start new session).  So I suppose, with fallback drivers -as used by X after booting new installed kernel and missing fglrx driver module - vga port works like starting a second session which looks and works normal. Unfortunatelly I couldn't test it jet but i'm interessted in your experiences.

Edit: the phanomenon is know, maybe it's related to hardware acceleration...with failed dri, multi session works fine  :Wink: 

----------

## anz

Hello,

has someone tried pcmciautils? 

With kernel 2.6.14-suspend2-r7 (and 2.6.14-gentoo-sources-r4) pcmcia_cs showed only non cardbus pcmcia cards.

So I tried pcmciautils (which is still masked):

```
emerge --unmerge pcmcia-cs

echo "=sys-apps/pcmciautils-011" >> /etc/portage/package.umask

echo "=sys-apps/pcmciautils-011" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

USE="-udev" emerge pcmciautils

emerge pcmcia-cs-cis
```

I use the USE="-udev" to let coldplug look after the pcmcia devices.

But after booting this leads (with kernel 2.6.14) to

 *Quote:*   

> * Coldplugging pcmcia devices ...
> 
> FATAL: Module pcmcia: m0000c0000fFEfn00pfn00paD9F522EDpbC3901202pc00000000pd00000000 not found.
> 
> Usage: pcmcia-check-broken-cis [-r|--repair] <socketname>
> ...

 

and no pcmcia devices are found. 

With kernel 2.6.13-r4 pcmciautils works fine (except the error message above) - but I have to use the 2.6.14 because of some cisco software  which doesn not work with 2.6.13  :Sad:  .

I have no idea how to handle this.

----------------------------------------------

UPDATE

just have a look at

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html

The section "CardBus (sometimes also PCMCIA) cards not found"

describes the problem above.

So you may have to append

```
pci=assign-busses
```

to your kernel boot line and after rebooting all pcmcia cards should be found (look in the dmesg logs)

----------

## anz

Hello,

good news:

I 've just installed the new ati-driver (ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run) - and swsusp2 is working with kde!

Here the kernel of the laptop (uname -a):

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.14-suspend2-r7

 

I use kde 3.4.3 (kde-meta).

Grrrreat!!!

----------

## MaDxRaY

Hi,

thank you for keep the thread alive. The whole day I seeked a solution for my pcmcia troubles and now I found exactly what I need and no other forum could deal with.

viva la gentoo, googles for me.

----------

## anz

Hello,

if you want to expand your S270 (f.e. more memory), you have to open your notebook case.

But how? Here is a link for opening, changing cpu, ... a barebone which has similar case as the S270:

http://www.msicomputer.com/product/notebook/MS-1012IG.pdf

(I ran into troubles when first trying to open mine - but with the howto, it was no problem.)

Happy screwing ...

----------

## atw

Hi at all,

i think in those day about a good notebook... and i would buy a S270...

i find this page:

http://craig.copi.org/computers/ms-1013/

This user install an ubuntu 5.10 and tell that Wireless works fine with the opensource driver.

Works also for you?

If yes, all seem to works and then S270 is a good notebook for linux!

----------

## MaDxRaY

Hi,

there exist two different wifi-modules. My one has the Inprocomm wifi nic but there is also a version with RT(LINK?) wifi-nic. Inprocomm needs ndiswrapper and afaik rtlink has opensource drivers. Linux and S270 is a good combination. (Mostly) 64bit power and slim design (8cell battery reommended).

----------

## anz

Hello,

i have a S270 with a sempron processor (32bit!!!). The rt2500 wifi nic works fine with the ndiswrapper. 

I have tested the seamonkey sources and the ebuilds  for the rt2500 time ago. Both lead after pressing the "wlan button" to a frozen system - may be, the new version work ...

----------

## anz

Hello,

I 've just updated to kernel 2.6.16-suspend2-r4 (from  2.6.14-suspend2-r7).

The build in alsa driver works without any problems 

therefore I unmerged the alsa-driver

and use alsa-headers and alsa-alsa-utils only.

Surprise: with the newest ati-drivers ebuild (ati-drivers-8.24.8.ebuild) frglx works without any troubles.

But: do not use opengl-update,

do an  *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl set ati

  instead.

During booting strange udev messages appear:

 *Quote:*   

> udevd-event[1177]: find_free_number: %e is depreciated, will be removed and is unlikey to work

 

but this seems to be harmless ...

Card reader is still not working.

Links:

ati-driver howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

alsa with 2.6.16 kernel: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=97157

Problems with udev-event: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444874-highlight-udevevent.html

... I like the 2.6.16 ... kernel compilation, installation of ati-drivers, using alsa worked without troubles ...

----------

## anz

I can not get a working hibernate under kde.

First for that I have to make a bigger pageset with a

```
 ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 5000
```

in the /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf (if I do not enlarge it, a hibernating under kde will lead to a restarting the system)

After that, hibernating seems to be no problem - it does a shutdown without problems.

But after turning on the computer, it hangs/freeze during starting kde.

Hibernating without X is working ...

Any hints?

----------

## anz

Hello,

the new xorg-x11-7.0-r1 is running with ati-drivers-8.26.18 without any troubles.

I use following kernel: 2.6.16-suspend2-r8

For removing the old xorg-x11 and installing the new version, there are following very good howtos:

generic installation: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

hints for ati cards: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

migration guide to modular X: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

Thanks alot for writing that super guides!!!

----------

## notz

 *anz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the new xorg-x11-7.0-r1 is running with ati-drivers-8.26.18 without any troubles.
> 
> 

 

hmm, my X server hangs on starting kdm  (i see it a very short time) with the 8.26.18 drivers. it works without problems with the 8.25.18 driver. i use beyond-sources. it occures with and without XGL.

perhaps you can post your xorg.conf ?

thx

notz

----------

## anz

Hello, Dear notz,

here it is - a little big long (because of running the aticonfig).

(my S270 has a sempron/32bit - may be that's why its working)

```

# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# === ATI device section ===

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

### EOF ###

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

   Load  "glx"   # libglx.a

   Load  "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    31.0 - 80.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   ChipId      0x5955

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

   Option       "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "(null)"

   Option       "HSync2" "unspecified"

   Option       "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06419064"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x06419064"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

# === QBS Management ===

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   #Option       "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

   Option       "PowerState" "1"

#    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # no device found at config time

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    #Option "backingstore"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Before installing the xorg, I compiled the kernel (because auf the gcc and gclib updates), and did a 

revdep-rebuild.

After installing an

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

and

```
/opt/bin/aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

(or XF86Config instead of xorg.conf)

a fglrxinfo gives following output

 *Quote:*   

> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS 200M Series Generic
> ...

 

Sorry for a very stupid question:

does startx also hang?

----------

## MaDxRaY

 *notz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm, my X server hangs on starting kdm  (i see it a very short time) with the 8.26.18 drivers.

 

Did you look in your Xorg.0.log file? May you post it? There should be any hint.

----------

## notz

in the meanwhile i have recompiled xorg-server, mesa etc. and now pure x server is working great.

xgl with 8.26.18 & X200M seems not to work.

 *Quote:*   

> from suse support forums:
> 
> I'm convinced that ATI driver version 8.26.18 as a bug for some ATI cards, especially Xpress 200 that is common on new laptops!

 

----------

